# Hogs on Wilson Shoals WMA



## jcannon46609 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm thinking about going out to Wilson Shoals for some small game hunting since it's one of the only WMAs open to rimfire weapons right now. I have never heard of hogs being on the WMA, does anybody know if there's a huntable population there?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 18, 2015)

In all the years I have turkey hunted there I have never seen a hog or hog sign ....


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 19, 2015)

jcannon46609 said:


> I'm thinking about going out to Wilson Shoals for some small game hunting since it's one of the only WMAs open to rimfire weapons right now. I have never heard of hogs being on the WMA, does anybody know if there's a huntable population there?



you wont know unless you go......let us know how it goes.

I am being shut out too as Pinelog is Archery right now. There is a Dove hunt going on so I could have taken my 12 ga, but it turns out it is a Quota100

Last year I carried my 12ga during Dove/Archery Deer season, btu there was no quota
You need to go just to go.......I will probably go fishing


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 21, 2015)

There are no hogs on the WMA as of yet. I've hunted that place up and down for years and have never seen the first inkling of sign. I have heard reports of some not too terribly far away, within 15 miles or so of the WMA, but as of yet they have not arrived. I hope they do not.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 21, 2015)

Agree with the folks above.. I have hunted Wilson Shoals for many years, and have not seen signs of hogs nor bear, although it has a bear season?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 22, 2015)

AliBubba said:


> Agree with the folks above.. I have hunted Wilson Shoals for many years, and have not seen signs of hogs nor bear, although it has a bear season?



A guy on the forum named DYI Hunting (I believe) posted a pic of a bear along 441 not far from there a month or so ago. I know someone on Apple Pie Ridge that has seen them there as well. There are the rare reports that exist in the area, but we are on the extreme outermost fringe of their core density. We did have a 300 lber killed in Alto the year before last, and a small one killed in Homer that same year. I always get up on the ridge tops and get in the most remote places I can on the WMA and always watch the white oaks in the fall, but as of yet, no bear signs or sightings anywhere. I'm keeping my eyes peeled though!


----------

